#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Business Communication - Which is the best platform?

## Moana

Hello guys!


Flocks and slack are the common platforms we use in business communication, while there do exists some other!
Except these two, could you guys suggest me some other?

BUSINESS COMMUNICATION: Which is the best platform you guys would suggest?

----------


## Beacon

> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> Flocks and slack are the common platforms we use in business communication, while there do exists some other!
> Except these two, could you guys suggest me some other?
> 
> BUSINESS COMMUNICATION: Which is the best platform you guys would suggest?


Nowadays, business's also using WhatsAPP, Viber, Google hangout easily to have/maintain their company and its department as group and scaling without spending. However, If you are keen to know some reputed business communication tool then try Hipchat from Atlassion,fleep,fuze,Ryver and of course skype for business.

----------


## Moana

> Nowadays, business's also using WhatsAPP, Viber, Google hangout easily to have/maintain their company and its department as group and scaling without spending. However, If you are keen to know some reputed business communication tool then try Hipchat from Atlassion,fleep,fuze,Ryver and of course skype for business.


Hi Beacon.


Those tools you mentioned above were really helpful, on the other hand is Whats app reliable when a company's employees use their personal or work number, won't this expose a company's data breaches and security risks?

----------

